# Goat Leg Tacos



## Preacher Man (Apr 20, 2021)

When I found a whole goat leg at a local farm to market, I couldn't resist. I pretty much treated it like a pork butt with different seasonings. Here goes:

1. I scored the top and seasoned it with a layer of SPG, then came back and hit it with a french herb mixture I picked up from some ladies at the local winter market. 







2. Into the schmoker it went. I was also schmoking some briskets that day, so it got the mesquite treatment. 

3. When the bark set and the color was where I wanted it, I wrapped it it foil with a little Shiner Bock (wound up being right at 175° IT).

4. Pulled it at probe tender (205°).






5. After a 2 hour rest, I yanked the bone out and pulled it all up like a pork butt.










6. To make the tacos, I roasted some sweet potatoes and green peppers in the oven, mixed up a fresh bowl of pico, and pickled some radishes. I threw it all on street size tortillas and topped it with a drizzle of my Boom Sauce (which is my rendition of an Alabama White Sauce).


----------



## BBQ Bird (Apr 20, 2021)

Looks fantastic.  How did the flavor compare to lamb or beef?  The only goat meat I've ever had was in Indian dishes with strong flavors that didn't really let you taste the meat.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 20, 2021)

Looks great! Never had goat before either... and no, I'm not pulling your leg!   care to share your boom sauce recipe?

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 20, 2021)

Nice job. Looks great and I'm sure was a great taste too. Goat is good as long as its not strong.

Warren


----------



## BigW. (Apr 20, 2021)

Looks great.  Nice to see you posting again.


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 20, 2021)

WOW!! That is just beautiful, and an superbly documented thread. Very nicely done across the board...but man oh man, I'd be all over those tacos.

Robert


----------



## xray (Apr 20, 2021)

Man those tacos look fantastic! Beautiful photography too. How was the goat?  I never had it before.

Like!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 20, 2021)

Never had a goat leg, but after seeing yours  I would definitely give it a try if you cooked it!
Al


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 20, 2021)

Nice piece of work, bet it was delicious, Like! RAY


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 20, 2021)

PM those look very tasty!  I love the SP addition!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 20, 2021)

I think its all been said.  Out of the park!


----------



## SKade (Apr 20, 2021)

Looks great. I love goat the couple of times I’ve had it.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 20, 2021)

Never had goat but would try those for sure!  NICE JOB

There is an episode dedicated to goat (cabrito) on the Taco Chronicles on Netflix and there are definitely some fantatics.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 20, 2021)

Looks fantastic. Never had before but wouldn't be afraid to dive in.


----------



## Crambone1812 (Apr 20, 2021)

Great idea! looks delicious


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 20, 2021)

Dang Preacher that looks amazing man! Don't see goat everyday that's for sure but I would tear up a plate full of those. Carousel worthy. LIKE!


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 20, 2021)

Very nice man!! I’d love to get avails of a leg or a whole small goat to smoke.


----------



## Preacher Man (Apr 21, 2021)

BBQ Bird said:


> Looks fantastic.  How did the flavor compare to lamb or beef?  The only goat meat I've ever had was in Indian dishes with strong flavors that didn't really let you taste the meat.





xray said:


> Man those tacos look fantastic! Beautiful photography too. How was the goat?  I never had it before.
> 
> Like!!


To me, goat is like a mild flavor of lamb. It's got some of that gaminess, but not as strong as you'd get with a rack of lamb. I know a lot of people don't like that flavor, but I really enjoy it.



jcam222 said:


> Very nice man!! I’d love to get avails of a leg or a whole small goat to smoke.


I checked with my local health food store and asked them for local ranches that sell to guys like me. They gave me a list of about 15 within 45 minutes of town. I'm sure there's something like that around you that maybe you could source some good local meat.

I plan to get a whole goat soon and smoke it up for a taco party.


zwiller said:


> Never had goat but would try those for sure!  NICE JOB
> 
> There is an episode dedicated to goat (cabrito) on the Taco Chronicles on Netflix and there are definitely some fantatics.


I was in the middle of Taco Chronicles and then decided to cancel my subscription. I never got to that episode, but I loved that show!


----------



## Preacher Man (Apr 21, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks great! Never had goat before either... and no, I'm not pulling your leg!   care to share your boom sauce recipe?
> 
> Ryan


I mess around with White Sauce a lot. This one was pretty basic. I just cut the mayo down with some sweet and acidity and added some SPG.

8 oz  Mayo
2 oz Apple Cider Vinegar
1 oz Lemon Juice
3 oz Apple Cider (Apple Juice works)
SPG to taste
Adding some hot sauce like Tabasco or Texas Pete works really well, too.


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 21, 2021)

Looks great! Haven't had goat in a long time.....too long


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 21, 2021)

Thanks for the like Preacher Man it is appreciated.

Had wild mountain goat one time it was good too.

Warren


----------

